# Accès WD MyBook World Edition



## sitino (25 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai installé un MyBook World Edition (DD réseau) sur mon réseau avec accès à plusieurs profils et tout fonctionnait correctement. Mise à jour firmware et tout le toutim ...
Mais depuis peu, le DD apparait toujours dans la barre de navigation du Finder (sous le nom de MyBookWorld) mais impossible de s'y connecter en cliquant dessus ("Erreur de connection")
Si je passe par la commande Pomme + K du Finder, tous fonctionne parfaitement, il apparaît sous son adresse IP (192.168.1.7) et tout est parfaitement accessible avec les différents utilisateur/mots de passe .
Si je le débranche puis rebranche du réseau, il est immédiatement reconnu par le Finder mais pour yaccéder je dois obligatoirement passer par un montage manuel à partir du Finder.

Donc je me retrouve avec un même disque "doublement" monté mais l'un est accessible l'autre pas ... alors qu'il s'agit du même ...
La commande "findsmb" ne renvoie qu'un seul DD réseau ... siffle: Of course!)

Bizarre, vous avez dit bizzare? Pourquoi se changement

Merci à tous pour vos suggestions ... 

PS: je poste dans la section péphérque mais peut-être devais-je faire dans la section réseau.


----------



## Roadrunner75 (26 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème sauf que même avec pomme+K ça ne marche pas non plus.

Par contre, avec un PC sous "7" (avec quand même un script de connexion au démarrage), la connexion marche toujours comme avant

Autre élément troublant, j'ai un 2nd disque identique et tout marche nikel???

Si quelqu'un a une solution...

Merci d'avance


----------



## LeProf (3 Octobre 2010)

Je viens d'acheter un Mybook World 1 To depuis 5 jours ... et cela fait 5 jours que je galère pour essayer de l'utiliser !!!

A la première installation (parce qu'il y en a eut plusieurs !! ) tout c'est bien passé. J'ai pu brancher un DD externe sur son port USB, ce qui m'a permis de copier des fichiers que je souhaitais partager sur le réseau. D'ailleurs chose pratique, je pouvais voir dans le finder, et le MyBook world et le DD branché sur son port USB.

Mais ensuite cela se gatte. Après un ou deux jours d'utilisation, il se trouve que le MyBook World apparait de façon aléatoire dans le finder et n'y reste que quelques minutes !!
Pour tenter de trouver une solution, j'ai tout essayé et fait plusieurs fois des configs avec IP fixe ou DHCP, en faisant un reset usine du MyBook mais aussi de ma livebox .... rien n'y fait !!!

Je commence à désespérer, je ne suis pas un pro des réseau mais je ne suis pas une bille non plus, j'ai déjà paramétrer plusieurs ordinateur en réseau avec ip fixe ou DHCP, mais là je sèche.

Dernière en date d'aujourd'hui... après une ultime tentative :

Le MyBook est bien connecté et visible dans l'admin de la livebox, il a une adresse IP via DHCP.
Il est configuré comme telle dans son interface. Mais je ne peux toujours pas le voir dans le finder, ni par bonjour via safari.
J'ai réussi a le monter en utilisant pomme+K et en entrant son nom. Mais le problème c'est que normalement, quand il apparait dans le finder, il y a 2 disques :
- MyBookWorld
- MyBookWorld-Backup
Or ce deuxième est nécessaire pour pouvoir faire des sauvegarde Time Machine, ce pourquoi j'ai acheté ce DD.

Je me trouve dans une impasse et m'arrache les cheveux en pensant aux  et au temps perdus !!

Si quelqu'un a une solution .... merci d'avance !

PS: j'espère avoir été assez clair pour décrire mon problème.

PS2:  Le voyant d'activité réseau de ma livebox clignote toutes les 2 à 3 secondes, et le voyant du câble ethernet relié au MyBook aussi. Ce dernier émet aussi un grésillement comme si il travaillait toutes les 2 ou 3 secondes et son disque dur gratte.

Problème réseau ou problème hardware ?


----------



## sitino (4 Octobre 2010)

Ça rassure (ou pas) de voir que plusieurs personnes ont un soucis avec ce DD en reseau ...
Peut_être ssayer de le monter en NFS au lieu de AFP, voir SMB ...

Je dis ça, je dis rien ...

PS: le reset ne remet pas la machine à 0? C'est à dire en config usine avec 0 données?


----------



## LeProf (4 Octobre 2010)

sitino a dit:


> Peut_être ssayer de le monter en NFS au lieu de AFP, voir SMB ...



Là, cela dépasse mes compétences actuelles... je ne sais pas faire!



sitino a dit:


> PS: le reset ne remet pas la machine à 0? C'est à dire en config usine avec 0 données?



Oui cela remet tout à 0, je l'ai fait plusieurs fois et me suis encore acharné tout hier.

Le problème c'est que dès que l'on configure tout, le DD apparait, mais ne reste visible que 5 minutes max  après, il faut aller le chercher avec CMD+K, et la partie backup que l'on désigne pour Time Machine n'est plus visible du tout. Du coup pas d'utilisation possible... il a même sauté en plein milieu d'une sauvegarde !
Si alors on rentre dans les paramètres pour changer l'ip, etc... il réapparait, mais de nouveaux que pour 5 minutes maxi !!!

Maintenant, j'ai assez perdu de temps avec ce disque, je le ramène et demande non pas un échange (je n'ai pas envi d'avoir de nouveaux les mêmes problèmes) mais un remboursement !!


----------



## kriso (8 Octobre 2010)

LeProf a dit:


> Là, cela dépasse mes compétences actuelles... je ne sais pas faire!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as raison ramène le.
Moi je n'ai jamais eu ce problème après 5 min.
Je l'utilise pour TM et comme disque réseau pour y mettre mes vidéos.


----------



## LeProf (8 Octobre 2010)

C'est fait, je l'ai ramené mardi dernier et il m'a était remboursé (Merci Carrouf au passage 15 jours de satisfait ou remboursé)

C'est dommage, il me plaisait bien sur le papier... j'ai peur de retenter l'expérience.... "chat échaudé ..."


----------

